# Toronto Raptors Banned From Playing in Canada



## Arm Pit Cream (Nov 21, 2020)

Toronto Raptors Banned From Playing in Canada
					

The 2019 NBA champs will not be a potential vector of disease in Canada, and will instead be one in Florida.




					www.vice.com
				




Thanks to the coronavirus, Toronto Raptors will be starting their next season down in Florida. 
In a statement, Raptors President Masai Ujiri said the team attempted to find a solution with the Canadian government that “would permit us to play our 2020-21 season on home soil” but to no avail.
“Ultimately, the current public health situation facing Canadians, combined with the urgent need to determine where we will play means that we will begin our 2020-21 season in Tampa,” wrote Ujiri.

Last year was an odd one for the Raptors. After going all the way in 2019, the team lost star Kawhi Leonard after just one year, still played great, had the season stop midway, were forced to finish it in an isolation zone at Disney World, and then were eliminated in the second round by the Boston Celtics. Now they’ll be starting their season, not in Ontario, Canada, but Tampa, Florida—a win in some ways (the weather) and a massive loss in others (it’s Florida during a pandemic).

Countless COVID-19 infections have been tied to the return of sports. In multiple leagues across the world, players, as well as full teams, have had to enter into quarantine after contracting the virus during a sporting event. Recently the NFL fined the Tennessee Titans $350,000 for their shotty handling of social distancing and mask regulations during practice and workouts. 
The exact details of where the Raptors will be playing are unknown, but training camps open on December 1st, so they’re going to need to figure it out rather quickly. The CBC reports that public officials have said if the pandemic can be brought under control the Raptors could return home to Scotiabank Arena.

Canadian teams in predominantly American leagues have been forced to be flexible this year. The Toronto Blue Jays, who found themselves in a similar situation, played their home games out of Buffalo. The NHL, the only major league to have multiple Canadian teams, has been publicly mulling over forming an all-Canadian division to get over the travel headache when play is set to resume on January 1st. 
In his statement, Ujiri urged Canadians to “cheer us on from afar.” 
"So we'll be away from our home and our fans for now. They say absence makes the heart grow fonder,” he wrote. “I'm not sure that's possible for us—we love Toronto and Canada, and we know we have the best fans in the NBA.”


----------



## ScamL Likely (Nov 21, 2020)

We could all use a solution to the Canadian government. Perhaps even a final one.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 21, 2020)

Does Florida even HAVE a hockey team?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Nov 21, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Does Florida even HAVE a hockey team?


You're still pretending to be black even though you're unaware that the Raptors are a basketball team, huh?


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 21, 2020)

Creepy Pig Man said:


> You're still pretending to be black even though you're unaware that the Raptors are a basketball team, huh?


Oh shit. I can't read.

And I don't care for basketball.


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Nov 21, 2020)

Doesn't Canada have like 43 Shanghai Shiver deaths or something?


----------



## Justtocheck (Nov 21, 2020)

I wish I had the sexual frustration energy productivity that Arm Pit Cream has, so when I'm not harrassing all the female members on the forum, I'll be owning AnH and being a spastic rockstar of KF.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Nov 21, 2020)

Who the hell cares about Canada anyway? It's practically a joke country at this point.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Nov 21, 2020)

It's blacksetball in Canada. I care as much about this story as I do about LGBT Jews in Bolivia.


----------



## Big Ruski (Nov 21, 2020)

Who still watches basketball anymore?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Nov 21, 2020)

Hello Gordon said:


> Who still watches basketball anymore?



the ones that spend $70 to play “realistic“ virtual sportsball






and yes, he’s also Canadian


----------



## Trapitalism (Nov 21, 2020)

Hello Gordon said:


> Who still watches basketball anymore?


Basketball Americans.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 21, 2020)

> their shotty handling


Fire the writer and the editor for their SHODDY work.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Nov 21, 2020)

Justtocheck said:


> I wish I had the sexual frustration energy productivity that Arm Pit Cream has, so when I'm not harrassing all the female members on the forum, I'll be owning AnH and being a spastic rockstar of KF.


This is the sports section, sir.


----------



## Justtocheck (Nov 21, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> This is the sports section, sir.


An unquenchable sexual thirst and high testosterone are correlated with both success in sport and in Politics. Ask Tiger and Slick Willy, my good man.


----------



## Zaryiu2 (Nov 22, 2020)

Duke Nukem said:


> Who the hell cares about Canada anyway? It's practically a joke country at this point.


The people who have to live there whether they like it or not? Edit: I am @Zaryiu but I fucked up up, i don't remember what email I changed my older account to and i'm locked out of the recovery email for the password I'm sure I forgot for that email and i forgot the password for the recovery email for the recovery email previously mentioned and the second recovery email used the first recovery email as it's recovery email.
I can be so retarded


----------



## Jimmy Durante's Ballsack (Nov 22, 2020)

Creepy Pig Man said:


> You're still pretending to be black even though you're unaware that the Raptors are a basketball team, huh?






Close it down. The forum is done for this weekend.


----------



## kcbbq (Nov 22, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Oh shit. I can't read.
> 
> And I don't care for basketball.


And on top of what was already said Florida has two NHL teams.


----------

